

Only 21% of companies care that you’re working too hard - jsatok
http://blog.rypple.com/2010/10/only-21-of-companies-care-that-youre-working-too-hard/

======
karzeem
There's a weird dichotomy here between startups and established companies. The
hivemind says that the more hours you spend on your startup, the better. If
you have 16 waking hours a day, nobody would tell you to spend just 8 of them
on your startup. Yet if you work at an established company and your day is
longer than, say, 10 hours, you're doing it wrong.

Brutal hours produce burnout, and I suppose the idea when doing a startup is
to work hours that you know will eventually burn you out badly, but just hope
that your company makes the big time before then. But in a bunch of ways,
especially if you're going for a lifestyle business, that doesn't seem
advisable.

~~~
Dove
Out for a pleasant walk, I stroll. On an afternoon's hike, I stride and sweat.
Between classes on opposite ends of campus, I run. To catch a departing bus, I
sprint.

Not everything has to be sustainable. Know the differences, know your limits,
be judicious about what you sacrifice for, have good reason for what you do.
It's not that sprinting is always bad, it's that trying to sprint 3 miles is
bad.

------
javanix
_taking actions to reduce stress due to excessive workload and long hours_

That's not really caring that you're working too hard, or trying to fix the
problem that you're working too hard. That sounds like trying to make you less
angry about working too hard.

------
slantyyz
_only 21% of companies take actions to reduce stress caused by excessive
work._

21%? I would have thought the number was less than 10%.

I would say that 95% of companies take actions to _increase stress caused by
excessive work_ by letting people overpromise on deliverables.

------
tihomirb
maybe a list of such companies should be published - to let prospective
employees know where their long term health would be taken into account :)

------
onewland
If only 10% of all companies work employees too hard, that means we're
achieving 210% care-i-tude!

Seriously, though, a lot of companies may discourage people working longer
than 9-5, which accomplishes the same goal but would be "uncaring" by your
definition.

------
Bricejm
I think working on your startup are hours spent working towards a greater
potential outcome than hours spent working in a corporation. There's more of a
reward (sometimes) to starting your own company.

------
twillerelator
This is an illustration of Sturgeon's Law.

